# Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th & Tuesday 28th June



## TXL (Jun 15, 2011)

For those of you playing at Camberley Heath on either the Sunday before or Tuesday after Blackmoor, I have now booked the tee times.

I will not do any kind of draw in advance, I will sort it out on the day by a tried and tested method.

*Sunday 26th June 14.02 & 14.10*

TXL
Swinger
Homer
Oddsocks
Murphthemog
Aztecs27
Losttheplot
Richart

*Tuesday 28th June 08.00 & 08.08*

TXL
bobmac
teegirl
jammydodger
Full_throttle
Rickg


----------



## richart (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for organizing the two days Anthony, and i am sure everyone will really enjoy your course.

Will we be able to get a bite to eat and a drink before playing on the Sunday ?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice one txl, looking forward to playing this one too


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just wanted to echo Rich's post. Much appreciated. The course looks fantastic from the looks of the website. 

Just hoping I can get there in time!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 15, 2011)

Txl, my only request is not to be grouped with anyone with a Mexican accent


----------



## TXL (Jun 15, 2011)

Will we be able to get a bite to eat and a drink before playing on the Sunday ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, there is a full bar menu.


----------



## TXL (Jun 15, 2011)

Txl, my only request is not to be grouped with anyone with a Mexican accent 

Click to expand...

Better make sure you leave your own "at home" then  

I was thinking of using cards to decide who plays in each group, one the other hand the thought of 2 days in the same group as Richart does worry me


----------



## richart (Jun 15, 2011)

Txl, my only request is not to be grouped with anyone with a Mexican accent 

Click to expand...

Better make sure you leave your own "at home" then  

I was thinking of using cards to decide who plays in each group, one the other hand the thought of 2 days in the same group as Richart does worry me  

Click to expand...


You cheeky beggar.  Mind you i did have the same thought playing with Aztecs for two days.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 15, 2011)

Poor old Aztecs, I think it's only fair we give him the honours on Sunday to get used to the first tee pressure for Monday


----------



## Swinger (Jun 15, 2011)

Many thanks for this TXL. 

Very much looking forward to this.

Are you ok to sign that many people in or should I bring a county card or something? 
Not worried about cost but just nice to know what the green fee will be. 

Many thanks.


----------



## TXL (Jun 15, 2011)

Are you ok to sign that many people in or should I bring a county card or something? 
Not worried about cost but just nice to know what the green fee will be.
		
Click to expand...

No need for a county card or such, I was able to negotiate a green fee of Â£25


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Twenty five? Last I heard it was twenty! 

See you there for a spot of lunch. And a pint of something.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there a warm up area? If they don't mind I'd quite fancy knocking it round with Oddsocks and Aztec!


----------



## TXL (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there a warm up area? If they don't mind I'd quite fancy knocking it round with Oddsocks and Aztec!
		
Click to expand...

There is a grass practice area that runs alongside the first hole, but you need to use your own practice balls. There is a net you can use that is round the back of the clubhouse. Not sure what the state of the chipping green is as they recently extended it and finally there is a putting green next to the first tee.


----------



## richart (Jun 15, 2011)

Anthony just point me from the clubhouse to the first tee.


----------



## TXL (Jun 15, 2011)

Anthony just point me from the clubhouse to the first tee. 

Click to expand...

Richard, I never had you as one to practice your putting, I thought you were one of those players that just walks to the first tee from the car park, tees up the ball and whacks it


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there a warm up area? If they don't mind I'd quite fancy knocking it round with Oddsocks and Aztec!
		
Click to expand...

Chuck the balls up?

Traditional method that normally works quite well.


----------



## richart (Jun 15, 2011)

Anthony just point me from the clubhouse to the first tee. 

Click to expand...

Richard, I never had you as one to practice your putting, I thought you were one of those players that just walks to the first tee from the car park, tees up the ball and whacks it    

Click to expand...

I'm not a car park cowboy ! I change in the locker room, then walk to the first tee and then duff it.   

Oh and I don't mind who i play with, although I have a horrible feeling I could be going off last as a single.


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice one TXL , I'm really lookinig forward to sampling your delights  

A nice early tee time on the Tuesday will be suiting me a treat. What time does the clubhouse open for breakfast ? Or is it fend for yourself from the local garage


----------



## TXL (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice one TXL , I'm really lookinig forward to sampling your delights  

A nice early tee time on the Tuesday will be suiting me a treat. What time does the clubhouse open for breakfast ? Or is it fend for yourself from the local garage  

Click to expand...

Clubhouse opens at 7am for coffee & tea, the kitchen opens at 7.30 for bacon baps/full english etc.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2011)

I will not do any kind of draw in advance, I will sort it out on the day by a tried and tested method.
		
Click to expand...

If it's "show most, take all" I'll be out in the first group.

Oooops. I'm not going


----------



## Swinger (Jun 16, 2011)

Are you ok to sign that many people in or should I bring a county card or something? 
Not worried about cost but just nice to know what the green fee will be.
		
Click to expand...

No need for a county card or such, I was able to negotiate a green fee of Â£25 

Click to expand...

Fab. Thanks TXL, looking forward to this very much.


----------



## rickg (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*

Looking forward to it......just got to decide whether to play 36 holes at Flackwell Heath on the Friday before or 36 at the Berkshire on the Wednesday after...............or both


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*

TXL, thanks for all the information, looks like a quick bacon roll and coffee before tee off on Tuesday.


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*




			TXL, thanks for all the information, looks like a quick bacon roll and coffee before tee off on Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

You've not got the hang of these things full throttle mate. You order a full english and a baguette. Load everything from your plate into the baguette and graze on it round the front 9


----------



## TXL (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*

Those that will be using a Sat Nav device to find the course, please be aware that you may be sent to the back of the course if you use the club's postcode!

To prevent this, make sure you use *Golf Drive, Camberley* as your destination.

Those that use the old fashioned method of tracing a finger on a map, the easiest route is:

exit the M3 at Junction 4
head towards Farnborough (A331)
Immediately you get on the A331, take the sliproad on the left towards Frimley (A325). 
Follow the A325 past Frimley Park Hospital - straight on at 2 roundabouts.
Golf Drive is on the right approx 150yards past a Texaco petrol station.


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*

Is there a best route from Liphook on a Tuesday morning Anthony ?


----------



## TXL (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*




			Is there a best route from Liphook on a Tuesday morning Anthony ?
		
Click to expand...

Do *NOT* head north on the A3, you will join the huge tailback at the Hindhead lights!!  


Best route would be to head for Bordon then north on the A325.  
The A325 joins the A31 just outside Farnham, take it towards Guildford
Take A331 Blackwater Valley bypass. This way you miss out Aldershot & Farnborough
Rejoin the A325 at Frimley (there is a MacDonalds where you leave the A331)
Take A325 past Frimley Park Hospital
Turn right into Golf Drive which is approx 150 yards past a Texaco petrol station

Assuming you are starting from the Travelodge on the A3, here are the Google maps directions


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*

I think I'll try and follow Jammy, maybe I best leave the hotel at 6 to miss the traffic and makesure I get there in time for breakfast


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*

Just having a read through the course guide. I'm going to be in a lot of trouble, I doubt I can carry the distances required to reach the fairway on most of the holes, looks like I'm going to have to go to the range and try the driver out, then buy some more balls, just in case I can't find them.


----------



## TXL (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*




			Just having a read through the course guide. I'm going to be in a lot of trouble, I doubt I can carry the distances required to reach the fairway on most of the holes, looks like I'm going to have to go to the range and try the driver out, then buy some more balls, just in case I can't find them.
		
Click to expand...

Your post prompted me to look at the hole guide, let's just say the ones on the website are a bit old! There are several more bunkers and a few new tees now.

The new tees will not trouble us as they are used for comps only, but I am sure the bunkers will catch a few


----------



## TXL (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*

Just had the fright of my life when looking to see what the weather will be like next Sunday...........

Note the wind speeds!!







I think we will all have problems reaching the fairway on some holes and not airmailing some greens!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*

 

And I thought the wind was bad at my place!


----------



## bobmac (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*

I better get some wind practice in at our place on Friday


----------



## richart (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*

Hope the forecast is right for next Monday, 78 degrees and sunny, light winds.  Even Smiffy couldn't complain about that.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*

Just done my google maps directions for Camberley Heath next Sunday...3 and a half hours with a trip onto the M25


----------



## bobmac (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*




			Hope the forecast is right for next Monday, 78 degrees and sunny, light winds.  Even Smiffy couldn't complain about that. 

Click to expand...

It will be the wrong type of sun


----------



## TXL (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*




			Just done my google maps directions for Camberley Heath next Sunday...3 and a half hours with a trip onto the M25 

Click to expand...

Aztecs, if you are coming from Gloucester, the best route would be A417 > A419 > M4 Exit M4 at either A33 Reading or A329(M) Bracknell. 
If A33, go towards Basingstoke, then take back roads to Hartley Whitney (A30) Follow A30 to Camberley.
If A329(M), go towards Bracknell then follow signs for A322. When you get to Bagshot, take A30 south.

I used to drive from Farnborough to Gloucester a few years back and it used to take 2 to 2.5 hours.

Google maps has Gloucester (town centre) to CHGC via the A329(M) route as 2 hrs.  Let me know if you want a more detailed route plan.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*




			If A329(M), go towards Bracknell then turn left at the Black Horse, straight on passed Mrs Epelthwaites at no.36, left at the China Town takeaway. Stay on that road passed the pawnbrokers till you come to the Red Lion and The Grapes where you turn second right. If you get as far as the King William IV, you've gone to far. You should have turned right at the chip shop then take A30 south.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TXL (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*







			If A329(M), go towards Bracknell then turn left at the Black Horse, straight on passed Mrs Epelthwaites at no.36, left at the China Town takeaway. Stay on that road passed the pawnbrokers till you come to the Red Lion and The Grapes where you turn second right. If you get as far as the King William IV, you've gone to far. You should have turned right at the chip shop then take A30 south.
		
Click to expand...

 

Click to expand...

Actually Bob, the Red Lion is now called the Cricketers


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*




			Actually Bob, the Red Lion is now called the Cricketers  

Click to expand...

Why have you got a picture of Biggles as your avatar Anthony?


----------



## rickg (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*










			If A329(M), go towards Bracknell then turn left at the Black Horse, straight on passed Mrs Epelthwaites at no.36, left at the China Town takeaway. Stay on that road passed the pawnbrokers till you come to the Red Lion and The Grapes where you turn second right. If you get as far as the King William IV, you've gone to far. You should have turned right at the chip shop then take A30 south.
		
Click to expand...

 

Click to expand...

Actually Bob, the Red Lion is now called the Cricketers  

Click to expand...

And the King William IV is now a strip joint.................er someone told me


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*

Gay striip joint?


----------



## rickg (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*




			Gay striip joint?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't going to tell anyone it was you that told me!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*

I was only there meeting smiffy and Richart.

Strangely, they were waiting for you?


----------



## rickg (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*




			I was only there meeting smiffy and Richart.

Strangely, they were waiting for you?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but...no but....yeah but.............


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*







			Just done my google maps directions for Camberley Heath next Sunday...3 and a half hours with a trip onto the M25 

Click to expand...

Aztecs, if you are coming from Gloucester, the best route would be A417 > A419 > M4 Exit M4 at either A33 Reading or A329(M) Bracknell. 
If A33, go towards Basingstoke, then take back roads to Hartley Whitney (A30) Follow A30 to Camberley.
If A329(M), go towards Bracknell then follow signs for A322. When you get to Bagshot, take A30 south.

I used to drive from Farnborough to Gloucester a few years back and it used to take 2 to 2.5 hours.

Google maps has Gloucester (town centre) to CHGC via the A329(M) route as 2 hrs.  Let me know if you want a more detailed route plan.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, but I'm coming from Woodhall spa actually (don't ask). If you can recommend the best route from there, that would be most appreciated!


----------



## TXL (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*




			Thanks mate, but I'm coming from Woodhall spa actually (don't ask). If you can recommend the best route from there, that would be most appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

A1(M) - M25 - M3 to Junction 4. Sunday morning should be a fairly easy run.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*







			Thanks mate, but I'm coming from Woodhall spa actually (don't ask). If you can recommend the best route from there, that would be most appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

A1(M) - M25 - M3 to Junction 4. Sunday morning should be a fairly easy run.
		
Click to expand...

Seems straight forward enough! I just loathe the M25 as a road for obvious reasons. As you say, shouldn't pose too many problems on a sunday morning though!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*

For those playing Sunday:

http://www.golfweather.com/74466/surrey/camberleyheathgolfclub

So far, so good, weather-wise


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*




			For those playing Sunday:

http://www.golfweather.com/74466/surrey/camberleyheathgolfclub

So far, so good, weather-wise 

Click to expand...

What about Monday for Blackmoor?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*

According to London tonight we could see mid 20's weather for a few weeks, whoo hoooo


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Camberley Heath, Sunday 26th &amp; Tuesday 28th June*







			For those playing Sunday:

http://www.golfweather.com/74466/surrey/camberleyheathgolfclub

So far, so good, weather-wise 

Click to expand...

What about Monday for Blackmoor?
		
Click to expand...

Even better!


----------

